# Driving Record Reciprocity



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay guys...Obie's got one to ask instead of answer for once.

Ms. Obie received a "must appear" speeding ticket in North Carolina this weekend on her way from Raleigh-Durham to Fort Bragg for a friend's wedding. It looks like the cost of hiring an attorney to handle the matter will pale in cost to having her fly back down there to take care of it. 

Anyways, anyone know the KQ reciprocity arrangement between MA and NC, or a place where I can find the information on reciprocity between states? I wouldn't mind it getting taken care of for a few bucks if it won't affect out insurance.

Thanks.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Obie, this may give you some insight. Drivers License Compact
Unless you're bride has a CDL, It does not look like Ma. is a party to this. N.C. only reports suspensions. Separate from this Ma. and N.H do exchange info all across the board. Unsure about other bordering states to Ma. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Universal reciprocity is on its way....best to get it taken care of ASAP.

Many states will allow a lawyer to plead out a traffic case without the client being present...that might be the best option if Mrs. Obie doesn't want to head south again.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> Uhhh... that didn't turn out so well that LAST time he let her loose south of the border!


No kidding. Next time I'll be bailing her out of Boss Hogg's lockup.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

LawMan3 said:


> You could always send Mrs. Obie on a little getaway while you spend a little time in MANTOWN...just a thought :t:


 :baby13:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

My son received a ticket in North Carolina and blew it of when shipped to Iraq. It has taken over a year to straighten out. Take care of it now because later is will be a problem.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Obie,

I've dealt with NC DMV before. KQ won't do it. I had to fax a driver history request on Dept. letterhead to get it. They were nice enough, just alittle backwards.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Is there any option for a written appeal?


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread would not be complete unless someone told you to appeal this all the way. LOL


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

General....it does not hurt to ask this during our 93 or 94. You can pay the V via telephone or online. Save to $$$$$$$. Remember the OT and detail's have gone way down and even though a day without mother bear may be nice the bill is not.

Sorry Guys I Forgot

Appeal the Fucker. Screw the Man


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Trifecta said:


> General....it does not hurt to ask this during our 93 or 94. You can pay the V via telephone or online. Save to $$$$$$$. Remember the OT and detail's have gone way down and even though a day without mother bear may be nice the bill is not.
> 
> Sorry Guys I Forgot
> 
> Appeal the Fucker. Screw the Man


 I think he said it was a 'must appear'


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I should have asked my wife if he was wearing his hat.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> LOL!! Obie !!
> 
> Umm... how fast was she going over ???
> 
> Jus wondering..


 Enough that I had no qualms that the deputy took the same course of action I would have.


----------

